# Steelhead Spot Choices



## nawhite82 (Dec 12, 2016)

Hello, I'm new to the forum. Was wondering if anyone had any decent spots to share for a group outing planned this weekend near Ashtabula area. We went up back in November but we got skunked because the water was too shallow, now with the snowfall I'm hoping to go up and not get skunked again. Thank you!


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I was at the Chagrin on Sunday and it was all slush, almost impossible to fly fish with the chunks of ice everywhere. Not sure what kind of fishing you plan on doing just giving you a heads up.


----------



## nawhite82 (Dec 12, 2016)

ChromeBone said:


> I was at the Chagrin on Sunday and it was all slush, almost impossible to fly fish with the chunks of ice everywhere. Not sure what kind of fishing you plan on doing just giving you a heads up.


Thanks for the heads up. standard drift egg sack. I'm sure the ice and snow will be a challenge.


----------



## DuncanCharles (Sep 17, 2016)

I landed one in the Chagrin on a fly rod Sunday. Got skunked today but if you're in the ashtabula area then I would definitely go to Conneaut Creek. IMO it's really not worth going out to rivers that don't get their own stocking. Just drift eggs through slow deep water, a faster walking pace is usually the flow I am looking for in the winter. Sunday I had on 3 split shot just to make sure I was getting through the slush on top. It takes a lot of attention to detail and readjusting your set up but winter steelhead are about as rewarding as they come. Good luck!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

This is a tough time to fish for the best of them. Good luck!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I would post pone your trip if possible rivers are going to be covered and/or full of ice! If you do venture out good luck!


----------



## 3wt7X (Nov 18, 2015)

I was going to start a new discussion, but it's related to this post, so I'll ask it here. Is anyone seeing open water in the area? I will be coming back home for Christmas and I'm looking to fish the Grand or Conneaut on Thursday or Friday that week. Looks like an artic blast then slight warming trend before then. Does anyone have any insight on where there might be some open water?


----------



## nawhite82 (Dec 12, 2016)

DuncanCharles said:


> I landed one in the Chagrin on a fly rod Sunday. Got skunked today but if you're in the ashtabula area then I would definitely go to Conneaut Creek. IMO it's really not worth going out to rivers that don't get their own stocking. Just drift eggs through slow deep water, a faster walking pace is usually the flow I am looking for in the winter. Sunday I had on 3 split shot just to make sure I was getting through the slush on top. It takes a lot of attention to detail and readjusting your set up but winter steelhead are about as rewarding as they come. Good luck!


Thanks for the information. Ya. I would hate to go up and everywhere not be fishable. We are pretty dedicated and willing to travel the area though.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Plenty of open water on Conneaut yesterday, but it was cold last night, and 18 degrees out here now. Tomorrow will be even colder, so I think ice and slush is going to be a problem the next few days. I'm going to take a look at it in a little bit, and see if it's worth a try.


----------



## nawhite82 (Dec 12, 2016)

chuckNduck said:


> Plenty of open water on Conneaut yesterday, but it was cold last night, and 18 degrees out here now. Tomorrow will be even colder, so I think ice and slush is going to be a problem the next few days. I'm going to take a look at it in a little bit, and see if it's worth a try.


That would be awesome. Best of luck. Let me know how it goes please!


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

The creek is still fishable right now. There is slush, but not too bad to float fish, and some shelf ice. The water color looks great. I should have thrown my pin in the car, but at least I was able to stock up on spawn sacs, while I was out. Not sure how long I would have been able to last, because that aluminum spool gets cold real quick! I think with as cold as it's going to be the next couple days, it's going to deteriorate quickly, so if you can't make it up today, I would wait until we get a little thaw. Good luck!


----------



## 3wt7X (Nov 18, 2015)

Chucknduck, 
Thanks so much for the update!! We'll see how it plays out the next couple of weeks. Nothing warms a 20 degree day like winter steelhead on the end of your line.


----------



## nawhite82 (Dec 12, 2016)

3wt7X said:


> Chucknduck,
> Thanks so much for the update!! We'll see how it plays out the next couple of weeks. Nothing warms a 20 degree day like winter steelhead on the end of your line.


Forecast shows around 40 saturday


----------

